# العوازل



## فائزة احمد (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انواع العزل 

أولا: العزل الحراري:
هو المحافظة على حرارة الجسم من التأثيرات الخارجية، والعزل الحراري للأبنية هو منع انتقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة.
مواد العزل الحراري:
1. الألياف النباتية:
تعمل من الخشب وتعالج لكي تكون مقاومة للحرائق وامتصاص الماء.
2. الفلين:
ويعمل من لحاء الشجر ويستخدم على شكل ألواح في الحوائط التي تحتاج إلى عزل وقد تستخدم على شكل مسحوق.
3. الفلين الصخري:
يتكون من صوف صخري ممزوج مع قطع صغيرة من الخشب مع مادة لاصقة إسفلتية غالبا، وتستخدم هذه المادة لعزل مخازن التبريد والمنشآت والبيوت الرخيصة.
4. المواد العاكسة العازلة:
حيث يتم فيها العزل عن طريق عكس الحرارة عن الوجه العاكس وليس بطريقة التوصيل الحراري المعتادة، ومن هذه العواكس: الألمنيوم وصفائح الفولاذ والورق العاكس والدهان العاكس. وتستخدم هذه المواد على السقف والجدران الخارجية العمودية.
5. ألواح البولي كاربونيت المموجة ( The poly carbonate sheets):
تصنع من مادة البولي كاربونيت الخفيفة الوزن، وتشكل على هيئة ألواح من طبقتين أو ثلاث طبقات حتى تصلح لأغراض العزل الحراري وتصبح قادرة على تحمل الصدمات، وتستخدم غالبا في الأسقف.

6. "إستروفويل" أغشية عازلة جديدة (Reflective insulating material):
تتكون من طبقتين من رقائق الألمنيوم العاكسة بينها فقاعات هوائية مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيثيلين، وتقوم هذه المادة بعكس أشعة الشمس عن المبنى في الصيف وتحتفظ بالحرارة داخله في فصل الشتاء، وتساعدها في ذلك الفقاعات الهوائية التي تمنع انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط، ومن فوائدها أيضا أنها عازل جيد ضد تسرب الماء والهواء مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الطاقة داخل المنزل.
7. ألواح مؤخرة للحرائق (Fire retardant sheets):
هي ألواح تتميز بإطالة زمن مقاومة الحريق للمنتج الذي يصنع منها، وهي متوفرة بجميع المقاسات التي تسمح بتشكيل قطع الأثاث الداخلي و القواطع الداخلية والحوائط.

ثانيا: العزل الصوتي:
أشكال العزل الصوتي في المباني:
1. منع انتقال الصوت في القواطع والجدران والسقوف من الخارج.
2. منع انتقال اهتزاز وأصوات المكائن.
3. طرق امتصاص الصوت والضوضاء في الداخل.
مواد العزل الصوتي:
1. وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles):
بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها.
2. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool):
يتكون اللوح من وجه من الصوف الزجاجي والوجه الآخر من ورق الألمنيوم المثقب الذي يقوم بامتصاص الصوت، ويمكن تركيبها في الحوائط و الأرضيات والأسقف، وتستخدم في المباني التجارية والصناعية الجديدة أو التي تحتاج إلى تجديد.
3. ألواح من رغوة البلاستيك مثقبة أو محببة الوجه.
4. ألواح من مواد ورقية مضغوطة ومثقبة الوجه.
5. ألواح مربعة أو مستطيلة من الجبس مع ألياف في الوجه والداخل.
6. ألواح من ألياف المعادن مع مادة الإسمنت البورتلندي الأسود.

ثالثا: مواد العزل الصوتي والحراري:
هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها:
1. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي:
مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف.
2. ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets):
تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ.
3. البيرلايت:
وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات.

رابعا: عوازل الرطوبة:
1. الإسفلت أو الورق المقطرن.
2. شرائح الألياف الزجاجية (الصوف الصخري) وخاصة للأسطح الأفقية.
3. الأغشية الواقية من الرطوبة:
تتكون من سيليكات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم وهيدروكسيد الباريوم وكبريتات المغنيسيوم وتستخدم في الأبنية للأسطح والجدران.
4. أغشية عازلة للماء للأسطح المعدنية "إكسيفلكس" (Exiflex waterproofing membrane for metal roof):
يتميز هذا الغشاء العازل بسرعة التركيب ونظافته، ويتألف من عازل من طبقة واحدة ومن إزار مثبت في طرف الغشاء يسمح بتركيب المسامير عليها التي تعمل على تثبيت الغشاء على الأسقف، ويستخدم هذا العازل خاصة على الأسقف المعدنية ويصلح للمباني الصناعية والتجارية ومباني الخدمات.
5. عازل المطاط الجديد (New waterproofing membrane):
هو عبارة عن عازل من المطاط ينتفخ عند تشبعه بالماء كمساعد للعزل، ويتميز بأنه ذو مقاومة عالية للمواد الكيماوية وخواص مطاطية عالية، ويستخدم في الأعمال التحت أرضية كالأساسات وأعمال التمديدات الصحية وفي المنشآت الهندسية العامة كمخازن القمح وخزانات المياه والسدود.

وهناك بعض المواد العازلة التي تستخدم لتكسية واجهات المباني منها:
1. ألواح مصنوعة من راتنجات البولستر المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية وحشوات معدنية وهي مركبات قوية ومقاومة للماء بطبقة من الجرانيت المعدني من ألوان مختلفة يتغير لونها تبعا للإنارة والضوء الخارجي أثناء النهار .
2. ألواح تكسية من الإسمنت المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية مقاومة للعفن والصدمات والتقلبات الجوية وماء البحر، تثبي رأسيا أو أفقيا أو بشكل نصف قطري، ومتوفرة بسطح ناعم أو خشن يشبه الخشب مدهونة مسبقا أو يمكن دهانها بما يزيد عن 300 لون، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، الفنادق والمطاعم.
3. نظام تكسية ذاتي التنظيف يتكون من مقاطع من سبائك الألمنيوم بأضلاع ضيقة وبارزة بشكل خفيف تركب أفقيا باتجاه معاكس للرياح والمطر على سكك معدنية متقاطعة، ذات تموجات ظاهرة تساعد على التحكم بشدة الإنارة والظل، وهي إما ذات سطح ناعم أو على شكل الجبس، ويمكن أن تكون بأي لون حسب الطلب، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، المطاعم والفنادق.
4. ألواح الألمنيوم المقوسة ذات التدعيم بوصلات طرفية للأسطح والتكسية لعمل ميول بطول 100 متر، تمتاز بسهولة التركيب وهي مطلية بمادة الكلاد (Alclad) ( ألمنيوم _ زنك ) مقاوم للتآكل والصدأ، وتصلح لكافة الأسطح، ومتوفرة بشكل منحني أو مقعر أو محدب، ويمكن توصيل إنارة أو أنظمة شفط دخان على السقف، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس والإسكان العام.
5. فتحة تهوية لشفط الهواء لدورات المياه وهي مصنوعة من مادة البولسترين الأبيض، تعمل بعد اكتشاف وجود الهواء بواسطة نظام استشعار بصري يستخدم عدسة فريزنيل (Fresnel)، وللفتحة شبك على الوجه الأمامي قابل للفك، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة والإسكان العام.

منقووول


----------



## نادية (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على هالمعلومات المميزة 
ياريتك كنت حطتيه قبل هيك كنت محتاجة هاى المواضيع كثير بس خلص انا 
خلصت البحث ..........
على العموم شكرا جزيلا الك...


----------



## guider (10 أبريل 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## روان ناصر (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يعطيكي العافيه
الموضوع حلوو كتير بس يا ترى من وين منقول؟؟؟؟
شكرا لكي 
روان ناصر


----------



## sehledes (11 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اختي الفاضله على المجهود


----------



## maggi (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الســـــــــــــــــلام علــــــــــــــــيـكم 
جزاك الله كل خير انا عندي بحث بكره عن العوازل 
وكنت محتاجه المعلومات دي جداااااااااااا ربنا يستر:12:


----------



## ابراهيم س (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام علليكم
موضوع ممتاز بس ينقصه الرسومات التوضيحيه ارجو الرد بسرعه للضروره وشكرا


----------



## med-dz (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ... و معلومات قيمة 

خاصة الجزئ المتعلق بالعزل الصوتي .. كنت أبحث عنه منذ مدة

تتطلع إلى مواضيع بهذه القوة :5: 

لك الشكر على المشاركة ...  

تحياتي


----------



## iraqivisionary (3 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## فائزة احمد (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي iraqivisionary على المتابعة 

فائزة العراقية


----------



## aymanmona (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك بس مش كامله


----------



## aymanmona (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا منى من مصر فى هندسه معماريه محتاجه مساعدة*

:80:محتاجه مساعده فى اى موضوع فى العماره


----------



## hhmady (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم على العموم الكلام القليل خير مدل انا صنيعى ومخضرم فى هذه المهنه ومقاول ثانيا واى حد عاوذ اى استفسار اوتنفيذ اعمال ده ت[ ذيرو واحد واحد ثمانيه سته سته ثمانيه اربعه سته اثنين والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## my pen (20 يونيو 2009)

تستحق الشكر والتقدير،


----------



## معماريمن (20 يونيو 2009)

*مساهمه*

السلام عليكم 

موضوع جميل يعطيك الف عافية اختي الكريمة 

سأمدكم ببعض الصور للعوازل

عزل الخرسانات بماده البيتومين (الزفته)







عزل الأسقف 

الخطوه الأولى:

بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الهيكل الإنشائي والتأكد من نظافة الأسطح يتم دهانها بطبقة من البيتومين تمهيدا لتركيب الألواح العازلة للحرارة بحيث تكون متلاصقة بإحكام ويفضل تركيبها بطريقة الوصلات المتناكبة ويوضع شريط لاصق من الألمنيوم بعرض 7.5 سم على خطوط التقاء الألواح ثم يغطى كامل مسطح الألواح العازلة بفرش بلاستك لحماية العازل قبل صب طبقة الفوم ويجب أن لا يقل سمك الألواح العازل الحراري 7.5 سم. 







الخطوة الثانية: صب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية (الفوم الأسمنتي)

يتم حماية الألواح العازلة للحرارة بعد الانتهاء من تركيبها بصب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية فوقها تبدأ بسمك لا يقل 3 سم على أن يتم زيادة هذه الطبقة بمعدل 1سم لكل متر. ويكون اتجاه الميل لطبقة الخرسانة الرغوية في اتجاه نقاط تصريف الماء. بعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة الرغوية يتم حمايتها بعمل طبقة إسمنتية فوقها بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم.







الخطوة الثالثة: تركيب رولات العازل المائي

يتم دهان الطبقة الإسمنتية لحماية الخرسانة الرغوية بطبقة من البيتومين تمهيدا لتركيب رولات العازل المائي (البوليثيرين). ويتم تركيبها على السطح بواسطة اللحام باستخدام لهب الموقد مع الأخذ بالاعتبار عمل ركوب 10 سم لكل رول مع الأخر وتثبتها بالأرضية. وفي اللحام يمرر اللهب على كامل عرض الرول حتى حرق طبقة البولي ايثيلين وظهور بريق ولمعان في سطح رول العزل المعرض للهب. ويتم عمل مجرى في الخرسانة المسلحة لدروة السطح ليثبت فيها طرف الأغشية العازلة ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة شرائح معدنية.ويجب الحرص على عدم تسخين رولات العازل المائي أكثر من اللازم لتجنب تصلب البيتومين وفقدانه جزء من مرونته.








الخطوة الرابعة: فحص العازل المائي

بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت طبقة العازل المائي يتم اختبارها وذلك بطريقة الإغمار بالماء بعد سد جميع فتحات المزاريب باستخدام سدادات خاصة لمنع تسرب الماء نهائيا ويجب الحرص على الحفاظ على مستوي الماء ثابت قدر الإمكان بارتفاع 5 سم من أعلى منسوب طوال فترة الفحص ويتم تعويض النقص بالماء إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك ويترك السقف في حالة إغمار لمدة 48 ساعة من انتهاء عملية الغمر أو حتى ظهور إشارات تدل على حدوث تسرب للماء في البناء. ويتم الفحص الأولي بعد 24 ساعة من الغمر وفي حالة وجود إشارات لتسرب الماء قبل مرور مدة الفحص ( التبقيع والترطيب) يتم وقف الفحص وتصريف المياه عن السقف وعمل الإصلاحات اللازمة وتعاد العملية مره أخرى. وعند اجتياز العازل المائي للفحص والتأكد من عدو وجود تسريب ماء للمبنى يتم عمل طبقة إسمنتية بسمك 2 سم فوق العازل المائي وذلك لحمايته. 


الخطوة الخامسة: تركيب الكاشي

يتم تركيب كاشي فوق طبقة الحماية الأسمنتية لزيادة حماية طبقات العازل ولتكون أرضيات الأسطح بشكل أفضل. ويتم تركيب الكاشي بفرش رمل مغسول فوق طبقة السكريت بسمك لا يقل عن 5 سم. ويثبت الكاشي على طبقة الرمل باستخدام المونه الإسمنتية مع الحفاظ على الميول ووضع فواصل تمدد لكل 9 متر مربع. ويتم تركيب نعلات لمحيط السطح بعد الانتهاء من تركيب الكاشي.








ملاحظة:

في بعض الحالات التي يكون فيها استخدام الأسطح قليل نسبيا وتكون فيها طبقة العازل المائي هي الطبقة النهائية والمعرضة للجو يتم الاكتفاء بصب طبقة إسمنتية فوق رولات العازل المائي (سكريت) أو استخدام رولات عازل مائي يكون الوجه العلوي لها مغطى بطبقة من الركام الناعم (رولات العازل المبحص).




ثانيا: العزل الحراري والمائي باستخدام البوليوثرين

يتميز العزل الحراري والمائي باستخدام البوليوثرين باستخدام نوع واحد من العوازل, حيث تعتبر مادة البوليوثرين مادة عازلة للحرارة والماء. وتنفذ هذه الطريقة بالخطوات التالية:

الخطوة الأولي: صب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية (الفوم الأسمنتي)

يتم البدء في تنفيذ العزل الحراري والمائي للأسطح بصب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية تبدأ بسمك لا يقل 3 سم على أن يتم زيادة هذه الطبقة بمعدل 1سم لكل متر. ويكون اتجاه الميل لطبقة الخرسانة الرغوية في اتجاه نقاط تصريف الماء. وبعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة الرغوية يتم حمايتها بعمل طبقة إسمنتية فوقها بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم.







الخطوة الثانية: رش البوليوثرين

بعد الانتهاء من صب طبقة الفوم الاسمنتي يتم رش طبقة العزل الحراري والمائي وهي مادة البوليوثرين والتي تمتاز بالقدرة العالية على العزل الحراري والمائي على أن يكون سمك طبقة مادة العزل لا يقل عن 5 سم. وبعد الانتهاء من رش طبقة العزل يتم حمايتها بدهانها بطبقة حماية واقية.







الخطوة الثالثة: فحص طبقة العازل

وكما في طريقة العزل التقليدية يتم اختبار طبقة العزل بإغمار الأسطح بالماء بعد سد جميع فتحات المزاريب باستخدام سدادات خاصة لمنع تسرب الماء نهائيا للتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب للماء. وفي حالة عدم حدوث تسرب للماء يتم تغطية طبقة العازل برولات البلاستيك تمهيدا لصف طبقة السكريد.

الخطوة الرابعة: صب طبقة الخرسانة النهائية (السكريد)

بعد الانتهاء من فحص طبقة العزل الحراري والمائي يتم حمايتها بصب طبقة خرسانة على أن يتم التأكد من ضبط الميول قبل صب طبقة الخرسانة.









ويجب مراعاة النقاط التالية في تنفيذ الأسطح:

1. قبل البدء بأعمال الأسطح يجب أن يكون السطح نظيفا وخاليا من الأتربة ومخلفات المباني.
2. يجب أن يكون السطح تام الجفاف ولا يغطى بالطبقات العازلة قبل مرور ثلاثين يوما على صب الخرسانة.
3. يجب أن تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة ذات عزل حراري عال وخالية من الفجوات أو تراكم المواد الغريبة.
4. يجب استكمال عمل الطبقات التي تلي العزل المائي خلال فترة لا تزيد عن أسبوع من تاريخ نجاح الفحص وذلك تفاديا لتلف العازل المائي.
5. في حالة بقاء العازل المائي معرضا للجو من دون استكمال الطبقات التالية خلال فترة تزيد عن أسبوع يعاد الفحص السابق من جديد قبل استكمال الأعمال.


منقول من كتاب ( بيتك خطوة بخطوة )
للمهندس/ عبدالرحمن مضحي الشمري

http://kw-eng.net/vb/showthread.php?p=2517

تحياتي العاطره
اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## hhmady (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى قطر*



hhmady قال:


> *السلام عليكم على العموم الكلام القليل خير مدل انا صنيعى ومخضرم فى هذه المهنه ومقاول ثانيا واى حد عاوذ اى استفسار اوتنفيذ اعمال ده ت[ ذيرو واحد واحد ثمانيه سته سته ثمانيه اربعه سته اثنين والسلام عليكم*​


 انا الان فى قطر والحمد لله فتحت شركه للعزل والخرسانه المطبوعه والممسوسه وده ت ستين سبعين ثمنيه تسعه خمس


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## engdoly (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير_
_موضوع جميل يعطيك الف عافية اختي الكريمة_
_موضوع رائع ... و معلومات قيمة _​ 


:20:

​


----------



## يزن العرابي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## cshmsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

